# Steam Link, Wohnzimmer PC oder Konsole?



## troschan (24. August 2016)

Hi, 
ich bin in letzter Zeit genervt von meiner Spielesituation, weiss aber auch nicht genau wie ich die Herausforderung lösen soll. 
Ich bin Mitte 30 und zocke immer noch gerne, habe aber auch eine Familie und komme daher nicht mehr so häufig zum Spielen wie früher. 

Ich habe lange viel auf der XBox 360 gespielt und mag vor allem das konsolige, schnelle, dass heißt einfach den Guide Button drücken und schon kann man loszocken. 
Gleichzeitig bin ich aber auch grafiktechnisch vom PC verwöhnt und finde auch die Spielepreise dort deutlich angenehmer und da mein geliebtes Strategiegenre primär dort vorhanden ist, bin ich dem PC auch immer "nebenbei" treu geblieben. 

Abends möchte ich im Normalfall nicht immer komplett getrennt von meiner Frau sitzen, früher in einem 1-Zimmer Apartment war das kein Problem, Sie schaute TV im Wohnzimmer und ich saß 3m entfernt am PC und habe nebenbei gezockt. Die Zeiten ändern sich und nun ist mein PC 1 Etage weg und ich möchte Abends oft nicht mehr nach oben tapern, vor allem da meine Frau auch nicht früher ins Bett geht als ich (das kenne ich oft bei Kumpels dann so als Einschnitt, die Frau geht ins Bett und man selber zockt noch ne Stunde oder so).

Das letzte Jahr über hatte ich einen 23 Zoll Monitor neben dem Sofa stehen und mal Xbox One und mal über den Steam Link gespielt. Der Steam Link ist eigentlich eine gute Sache, aber es ist leider nicht so konsolig wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Am Ende des Tages muss man doch 1-2 Mal je Spielesession an den Rechner nach oben rennen und irgendwas "um-tabben" oder neu starten, etc. Das nervt mich. Auch das ich immer erst nach oben rennen muss, den Hauptrechner anmachen um dann am Steam Link zu spielen nervt mich... WoL habe ich leider trotz ausführlicher Versuche nicht ans Laufen bekommen... Zudem ist nervig das man über Steam Link hauptsächlich auf Steam Sachen zugreifen kann. 
Das macht es schwieriger z.B. uPlay, Blizzard, Origin oder Rockstar Spiele zu zocken... 

Ich bin so ein bischen genervt. Von der Konsole von den Preisen und der Grafikqualität, vom PC von der Umständlichkeit Bild und z.B. Teamspeak einfach, schnell und sauber auf den Fernseher / Monitor im Wohnzimmer zu bringen. 

Ich hätte gerne die Preise und Grafik des PCs und die "Einfachheit" / Nutzererfahrung der Konsole vereint... aber wie kriege ich das am Besten hin?
Eine Überlegung war jetzt eventuell einen Rechner zu basteln der ins Wohnzimmer kommt. Da ist dann evt. keine Highend-Grafikkarte drin, sondern nur Mittelklasse, aber dafür kann man zur Not auch vom Spiele PC streamen wenn es nötig wird. Ansonsten direkt in den Steam Big Picture booten mit einem Knopfdruck, und im Zweifelsfall kann man auch Origin, uPlay etc. problemlos starten, wenn es mal kein Steam Game ist... 

Aber wie löst ihr das? Habt ihr ähnliche Herausforderungen? Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Shortgamer (24. August 2016)

troschan schrieb:


> Abends möchte ich im Normalfall nicht immer komplett getrennt von meiner Frau sitzen, früher in einem 1-Zimmer Apartment war das kein Problem, Sie schaute TV im Wohnzimmer und ich saß 3m entfernt am PC und habe nebenbei gezockt. Die Zeiten ändern sich und nun ist mein PC 1 Etage weg und ich möchte Abends oft nicht mehr nach oben tapern, vor allem da meine Frau auch nicht früher ins Bett geht als ich (das kenne ich oft bei Kumpels dann so als Einschnitt, die Frau geht ins Bett und man selber zockt noch ne Stunde oder so).


"Nicht komplett von der Frau getrennt ...", "1 Etage weit weg" ... Oh mein Gott. Irgendwie verlustängste? Bei mir im Umfeld wird sogar zu anderen Kumpels gefahren damit gezockt werden kann. Wenn da einer ankommt mit "Ich hab meine Olle aber 3 Stunden nicht gesehen", brauch er auch nicht wieder kommen. 
Diese präpubertären Beziehungsprobleme.. 

Mit Steam Link können auch Non-Steam Spiele gestreamt werden. Die Streaming Qualität erinnert an 140p Videos in dynamischen spielen, selbst mit Lan Verbindung. Hinzu kommt ein Inputlag. 
Was es z.B. Unmöglich macht, ernsthaft Egoshooter, oder andere schnelle Simulationen zu spielen.


----------



## troschan (24. August 2016)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> "Nicht komplett von der Frau getrennt ...", "1 Etage weit weg" ... Oh mein Gott. Irgendwie verlustängste?



Offensichtlich *lach*


----------



## Kinguin (24. August 2016)

Ein Wohnzimmer PC wäre definitiv eine Alternative. Bastel dir einen kleinen Rechner (gibt je nach Gehäuseform gute Configs) , setze wie bereits von dir genannt Steam BPM auf Autostart und los geht's. Musst natürlich vorher deine Uplay, Origin usw Spiele in die Steam Bibliothek packen. Das mit TS3 könnte allerdings etwas schwierig werden.
Müsstest halt ausprobieren, ob das alles so vereinbar ist wie du es dir wünscht. ^^Aber kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen irgendwo wirst du halt immer Abstriche machen müssen. Genauso optimiert wie auf den eingeschränkten Konsolen + die selbe Freiheit wie am offenen PC wirst du niemals haben.


----------

